# Help! Public speaking and dosage / Timing of Inderal / Valium



## zero123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I've got some good advice here in the past and was wondering can someone help me out.

I've severe stage fright and really have a terrible time public speaking

I have been prescribed valium and inderal. They have worked well up until now. I have been taking 60mg-80mg of inderal and 20mg of valium for public speaking occasions up until ow. It has always worked well. 

Tonight it failed me and I don't know what went wrong.

I was terribly nervous making the speech. This hasn't happened to me before.

I don't take inderal or valium every day. I only take it approx once a month when these occasions arise.

I didn't have anything major to eat beforehand as I felt it would work better on an empty stomach. I'm 6'3'', 196 pounds. 

I have a HUGE presentation next Thurs. I can't mess it up. I have done presentations on alcohol before but there's no way I can risk doing this. 
I also have etizolam, but I feel this makes me appear druggy. 

What do you guys recommend? Up the dosage? Start the dosage earlier?

Thanks a lot for any replies.


----------



## zero123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, my last presentation was done with 20mg of valium. 10 MG taken an hour before, 10 MG 30 mins before. I took 80MG inderal 1 hr before and 20 MG 30 mins before.

This did not give me the positive effects of my last successes with the drugs.

I have used less dosages in the past successfully but I was ultra nervous about the presentation today. So I upped the dose.

I really need to know how much to take next Thurs.

If anyone can help - I'm at my wits end here. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bubble B (Feb 3, 2014)

10mg inderal works within 20 minutes. Taking too much does not help.


----------



## JOHNNARDIL (Feb 4, 2014)

I have no idea why it isnt working for you anymore.

I also used to take inderal and valium for speeches and such - otherwise id flat out refuse to do them and fail.

I used to take only 10mgs of valium about 20mins before the speech and 20mgs of inderal at the same time and it always worked like magic. 

Maybe you will need to change to lyrica or something similar..?


----------



## JOHNNARDIL (Feb 4, 2014)

zero123 said:


> Also, my last presentation was done with 20mg of valium. 10 MG taken an hour before, 10 MG 30 mins before. I took 80MG inderal 1 hr before and 20 MG 30 mins before.
> 
> This did not give me the positive effects of my last successes with the drugs.
> 
> ...


Just try to get to your doctors as soon as possible, tell him your dilemma and how important it is, and see if he can give u a stronger benzo than valium -- like klonopin just for this one occasion.

You could also tell them you are unable to do the speech that day due to medical problems, because social anxiety is a genuine legitimate medical problem, get a doctors certificate if u need to. And work out another med to take like klonopin for once off use, test it at home to see how u feel. Then go back to do the speech.

I have done both things myself mentioned above. And it turned out fine for me.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

From what I know, since I too have a Propranolol and Xanax script for the same reasons as you, is typically you should take a Benzo, in your case Valium, around an hour prior to an event. Valium in particular is a longer acting Benzo so definitely nothing earlier than an hour prior. They say an empty/full stomach doesn't make a difference in potency but from a rate of absorption perspective--the emptier the stomach the quicker it'll enter your system. Regarding the Beta Blocker, take it earlier before your Valium, around an hour and a half prior to the event is a safe bet. You say you took your Inderal on an empty stomach but contrary to this, they say a full stomach actually helps potentiate the Beta Blocker making it more effective. So considering you should take this on a full stomach makes it that much more necessary to take it earlier due to a slower absorption rate. Once it kicks in though you should be better off. 

Your dosages seem high enough especially your Inderal. 60-80mg certainly should be effective however possibly you can up your dose of Valium to 30mg. I have Xanax so I'm not familiar with Valium but to try and compare the two I think 20mg=1mg Xanax give or take. Maybe consider taking a range between 20-40mg next time. I'm not a doctor, just my .02.


----------



## zero123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you very much for your responses.

I am really worried as the combination has worked for me in the past.

Hopefully I can test it out before next Thurs. 

I'm dreading this though, and waking in in sweats every night with interrupted sleep :um


----------



## zero123 (Jan 7, 2014)

when do people think I should take the valium before a presentation? 30mgs 1.5 hrs before and 30 mgs 1 hr before I was thinking?

then 80mg inderal 1hr 30 before and 80 1 hr before?

I was reading another guys experience:

Review by StrongPresenter _(taken for 1 to 2 years)_: User Rating: 
9.0
*propranolol*: I was horrendous at talking publically and had run away from giving presentations so much so that I had changed jobs and never given a presentation in my life. I took a new job I knew I would love but involved presentations so went to my Doc. He prescribed Propanolol quick release and what can I say? Amazing... Now timing and amounts are trial and error. I am a big guy - 6'2, 220 lbs so for me I stagger mine and take 80mg 1hr 45 before, 80 mg 1hr 30 before and 80mg 1hr 15 before and for that hour I am amazing. So 240 mg in total. I would not recommend starting out on this dose. For women try 20mg and men 40mg and move up if required. Side effects for me - hard to sleep if I have taken after 2pm, extra sweating and no cardio within 4 hours
23 users found this comment helpful. *Did you?* *Yes* *No*
from: http://www.drugs.com/comments/propranolol/for-performance-anxiety.html

--

Just wondering what people would think of this?
Thanks you very much for any replies. I'm really anxious about getting this right.


----------

